# Emerald isle



## psudukie (May 22, 2010)

Hi guys... time for the annual two week trip to the crystal coast... I see bogue inlet pier reports have been very average. I am wondering if anyone has fished the surf here recently and can give a report. I will be staying in the 3000 block of ocean drive. Can't wait to try carolina cast pro 10' . 1-4. 

Apprcyate any feedback updates suggestions. Thanjs


----------



## hawkman (Jun 16, 2014)

Haven't been there in two weeks. A few small sand fleas could be found, with eggs, though. No fish UNTIL early evening and then got into some small blues and flounder. I was using 3" Gulp mullet at that time. I'm sure things have changed since then, especially water temperature...


----------



## psudukie (May 22, 2010)

Thank you for your post. I think I saw your post from a couple weeks ago. I will post reports pics when I can.




hawkman said:


> Haven't been there in two weeks. A few small sand fleas could be found, with eggs, though. No fish UNTIL early evening and then got into some small blues and flounder. I was using 3" Gulp mullet at that time. I'm sure things have changed since then, especially water temperature...


----------



## psudukie (May 22, 2010)

*Follow Up*

Well... have yet to wet a line as the wind is just relentless sw ssw at 15-25.... we will hope for a change.





psudukie said:


> Thank you for your post. I think I saw your post from a couple weeks ago. I will post reports pics when I can.


----------



## 23mako (Aug 24, 2016)

Be careful in the water down there and if you have kids make sure they are attached to a boogie board that is tethered to their body. Lots of drownings this year.


----------



## Starboard (Apr 23, 2008)

The winds are forecasted to die down and shift direction next week and the surf should calm down significantly. Starting Sunday evening, light breeze out of the north and the next few days after that, light winds out of the north & west are forecasted. Since the EI beach faces south, a breeze out of the north (off land) knocks down the waves and calms things down. Hope it holds true because I will be down there next week.


----------



## psudukie (May 22, 2010)

Finally a hook in the water tonight.

one sea mullet, two decent spot, one pig fish, one black tip small, one dogfish small.

Eight year old did most of the catching... 

Hope the your right starboard as i am here for two weeks... and would love the offshore wind to clear up things and look for some spanish blues pomps etc in cleaner water.

I am in the 3000 block of ocean drive.

Will post more as i get out more.






Starboard said:


> The winds are forecasted to die down and shift direction next week and the surf should calm down significantly. Starting Sunday evening, light breeze out of the north and the next few days after that, light winds out of the north & west are forecasted. Since the EI beach faces south, a breeze out of the north (off land) knocks down the waves and calms things down. Hope it holds true because I will be down there next week.


----------



## psudukie (May 22, 2010)

well today better... probably some 30 sea mullet... 9 -14 inches... mostly fresh shrimp and river rigs naked...some decent sized spots... maybe a dozen or so.. then tonight... a real nice flounder of about 16 inches.... all let go to swim again. fun times... will be back at it tomorrow morning.


----------



## 23mako (Aug 24, 2016)

Nice work psu. Hopefully when the wind switches next week the bite will really turn hot!


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2017)

Hey PSU, about what time did you catch the flounder? Is the surf still pretty snotty? I am hoping that we can hook up to some flatfish next week when it calms down. We are going down this Saturday for a week, I believe the place is on ocean drive somewhere too.


----------



## hawkman (Jun 16, 2014)

PSU - wonderful. Happy for you. I haven't had a day like that in a long time on EI. Like letsgo asked, what time for the flounder? The only ones I've caught tended to be around 6pm or later.


----------



## RichLou (Jun 10, 2015)

Nice report. Im gonna hit Ft Macon or maybe the sand near a pier on Saturday evening and Sunday morning. I live here and never fished the Ft before lol. Hoping for some Spanish or reds, but would be very happy with mullet.


----------



## RichLou (Jun 10, 2015)

Any luck on or with sand fleas?


----------



## psudukie (May 22, 2010)

Sorry about lack of posts. The internet is a bit lousy. Fishing slowed but still things to catch... mullets and still nice spots... this morning maybe 12 assorted... with one mullet going 14".

There are fleas where I am but shrimp has been my producer. Thanks fir the interest in the posts.


----------



## Shanep (Jul 1, 2015)

was at PKS last weekend and the absence of pinfish was very refreshing


----------



## psudukie (May 22, 2010)

Well there was no fishing last night and from the looks of it none today....sw blowing 15 - 25 again. Good news is front pushes through sunday and as the above post said.. off shore wind next week should flatten things out and clear up the water.... that brings into play some of the surf game fish... blues.. flounders... pomps... spanish... we can hope anyway.

hitting chasing tails big tent sale today.. hopefully i show some restraint.


----------



## hawkman (Jun 16, 2014)

I've been planning a Fort or Ocracoke trip for Sunday and now it looks the worst day to fish, weatherwise. As psu thinks, right above, Sunday's weather will bring better conditions next week. 

Sigh, a day early and a dollar short. (or something like that).

Anyone enjoy fishing in the rain? I might still do it and hope for the best.


----------



## Shanep (Jul 1, 2015)

hawkman said:


> I've been planning a Fort or Ocracoke trip for Sunday and now it looks the worst day to fish, weatherwise. As psu thinks, right above, Sunday's weather will bring better conditions next week.
> 
> Sigh, a day early and a dollar short. (or something like that).
> 
> Anyone enjoy fishing in the rain? I might still do it and hope for the best.


The gods will reward you


----------



## psudukie (May 22, 2010)

It's fishable today... muddy inshore and I will give it a shot... typically I don't like the flooding tide but hey it's fishing in the surf and that is a great thing!!!


----------



## hawkman (Jun 16, 2014)

Shanep said:


> The gods will reward you


Well... I got a sunburn, found a dead sea turtle, lost some high-dollar SPRO bucktails on snags...but... I met some nice people and caught one slightly-undersized flounder. Even a blind squirrel can find an acorn now and again!

I had expected a rainy (on/off) day but eventually the sun came out and I ended up getting roasted. Normally I wear a long-sleeve shirt but I took the shorty yesterday.


----------



## psudukie (May 22, 2010)

Some of the nicest summer spots you will see this morning and this evening. A few mullet mixed. I will try fleas tomorrow as the water is clearing. We did manage a huge sting ray tonight I am guessing around 50 lbs... a much smaller one around ten lbs as well. Absolutely gorgeous day on the cratal coast. Here till Saturday night.


----------

